# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Shabbatai Zevi

## loni-loni

Ku ndo dhet sot varri i tij

----------


## S.S

Ulqin mendohet... ka mundesi te jete dhe ne Berat.

Lexo Shaban Sinani: Hebrenjte ne Shqiperi - Prania dhe shpetimi

----------


## MARGUS

Kam lexuar disa novela te shrimtarit hebre Bashevch Singer nuk me kujtoet se ne cilin roman Shabataj Cvi  permendet  dhe eshte nje figure shum interesante

----------


## nait

Ne Ulqin ne Plazhin  e  Vogel  eshte nje tyrbe ku njerezit  lene para

----------


## pejani34

Kuku per ju adhurust e varreve ALLAHU ju udhzoftn dhe na shtoft besimin mu dhe juve

----------


## Erind.B

ne nuk adhurojm kend tjeter pos allahut... nguliteni mir ne kok....

----------


## pejani34

> ne nuk adhurojm kend tjeter pos allahut... nguliteni mir ne kok....


e qka po perkuleni neper vorre po ngani pas vorreve sikur shkau mbas kryqit

----------


## Erind.B

> e qka po perkuleni neper vorre po ngani pas vorreve sikur shkau mbas kryqit


ne i perkulemi ne shenj respekti njerzve qe sakrifikuan jeten ne udhen e allahut...

----------


## pejani34

muslimoni , nuk bon kerkuj me ju perkul pos ALLAHUT per ndryshe osht SHIRK 

e kush bon SHIRK osht ne xhehnem pergjithmon

kush bon shirk ska te baj kurgjo me kuran dhe me islam, osht dal nga feja

----------


## Erind.B

> muslimoni , nuk bon kerkuj me ju perkul pos ALLAHUT per ndryshe osht SHIRK 
> 
> e kush bon SHIRK osht ne xhehnem pergjithmon
> 
> kush bon shirk ska te baj kurgjo me kuran dhe me islam, osht dal nga feja


rrofsh qe na i the se se dinim ...

----------


## Erind.B

> muslimoni , nuk bon kerkuj me ju perkul pos ALLAHUT per ndryshe osht SHIRK 
> 
> e kush bon SHIRK osht ne xhehnem pergjithmon
> 
> kush bon shirk ska te baj kurgjo me kuran dhe me islam, osht dal nga feja


perkulje ne shenj Respekti...dhe jo adhurim po juve kshu ju pelqen ta quani...

----------


## pejani34

> perkulje ne shenj Respekti...dhe jo adhurim po juve kshu ju pelqen ta quani...


ska te baj kjo me respekt ju kerkoni ndihem nga ta pse po rren

me gjith at ku eke at te drejt me ju perkul dikuj, ne cilin vend ne kuran , ose hadith , nese ke argument

ose ke argument qe aj nuk osht duke u denu ne vorr, ku e din ti?

ndoshta diten ka qen i devotshem e naten te gjitha te zezat, ku e din ti se u kon burr i mire,

ma bon hallall , po pergjdo send duhet te argumentoht me kuran ose hadith , nese je i sinqert.

----------


## Erind.B

> ska te baj kjo me respekt ju kerkoni ndihem nga ta pse po rren
> 
> me gjith at ku eke at te drejt me ju perkul dikuj, ne cilin vend ne kuran , ose hadith , nese ke argument
> 
> ose ke argument qe aj nuk osht duke u denu ne vorr, ku e din ti?
> 
> ndoshta diten ka qen i devotshem e naten te gjitha te zezat, ku e din ti se u kon burr i mire,
> 
> ma bon hallall , po pergjdo send duhet te argumentoht me kuran ose hadith , nese je i sinqert.


a lejohet ti vish rrotull mekamit ibrahim ne qabe brenda ,a lejohet te vesh tek varri i profetit tone ne medine te kendosh fatiha  ,pse profeti jone ka thene o popull myslimane shkoni nga varret e te afermve tuaj dhe beni dua atje ,pse profeti shkonte dy here ne vit ne varrezat e bekiut ,pse fatimja nen jone e shenjte e bija e pejgamberit shkonte cdo te xhuma tek varret e 70 hafizve ,,pse eka thene profeti hadithin e kepuceve i cili thote ..o popull myslimane duhet ta dini se njeriu gjithe jeten e tij eshte ne gjume dhe kur vdes zgjohet ,te kaluarit nga jeta degjojne dhe zhurmen e kepuceve tona

pse ne republiken islamike te iranit ne qytetin e mashadit,brenda ne xhami prehet trupi i imam rizait dhe gjithe njerezit qe falin namazin aty me pare duhet te kendojen lutje me pare tek mezari i tij ,,pse berenda ne xhamine e damaskut ne siri prehet trupi i jahjait te birit te zeqirjait ,si ka mundesi qe burri i pare qe pranoi fene islame imam aliu qe prehet ne nexhef te irakut varrin e tij e ka brenda ne xhamine e ketij qyteti si ka mundesi qe nipi i pejgamberit imam hyseni shehidi i qerbelase e ka varrin e tij po ne kete qytet brenda ne xhami ,,pse ne nje shtet syni si siria ndodhet ketu e 600 vjete tybja e muhedin arebiut mos valle e gjithe bota islame ka bere shirk qe ka ndertuar keto vende kulti dhe ku shkojen luten kendojen jasin dhe fatiha per shpirtrat e tyre ,jo zotri kjo eshte bota islame,per te cilen ti nuk k haber fare sec behet rreth saj

----------


## zoto

ore nje gje skuptoj me disa prej bashkekombesave tane ne kosove, 
bëhen me katolik se papa, dhe me besimtare se i derguari i zotit.
une jam kush jam, kam besimin tim ne zot, dhe besoj sipas menyres time, ti mos shko te flaesh tek varret e paradhesve të tu, une kam rrugen time, besoj sipa menyres time, prandaj dhe zoti ka derguar shume perfaqsues te tij ne toke, dhe prandaj jane kaq shume besime, muslimane, katolike, ortodoks, cifutet, bahai, protestantet, ... etj, po ti shikosh te gjitha besimet mblidhen ne nje fund te vetem, nje qellim kane, ... që të gjithë qëniet humane të besojnë ne një Zot të vetëm.
keshtu qe ti pejani 34, ku e di une se cfare je, je gabim.

per ne shqiptaret qe jemi te ndare ne shume besime, prandaj jemi dhe me tolerante, prandaj dhe neve sna ndau dot, as greku e as serbi, por qendruam te bashkuar, sepse sic e ka thene Vaso Pasha (Pashko Vasa) "feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria" shprehje me te bukur dhe me domethenese nuk gjendet ne kete  bote.

----------


## pejani34

> a lejohet ti vish rrotull mekamit ibrahim ne qabe brenda ,a lejohet te vesh tek varri i profetit tone ne medine te kendosh fatiha  ,pse profeti jone ka thene o popull myslimane shkoni nga varret e te afermve tuaj dhe beni dua atje ,pse profeti shkonte dy here ne vit ne varrezat e bekiut ,pse fatimja nen jone e shenjte e bija e pejgamberit shkonte cdo te xhuma tek varret e 70 hafizve ,,pse eka thene profeti hadithin e kepuceve i cili thote ..o popull myslimane duhet ta dini se njeriu gjithe jeten e tij eshte ne gjume dhe kur vdes zgjohet ,te kaluarit nga jeta degjojne dhe zhurmen e kepuceve tona
> 
> pse ne republiken islamike te iranit ne qytetin e mashadit,brenda ne xhami prehet trupi i imam rizait dhe gjithe njerezit qe falin namazin aty me pare duhet te kendojen lutje me pare tek mezari i tij ,,pse berenda ne xhamine e damaskut ne siri prehet trupi i jahjait te birit te zeqirjait ,si ka mundesi qe burri i pare qe pranoi fene islame imam aliu qe prehet ne nexhef te irakut varrin e tij e ka brenda ne xhamine e ketij qyteti si ka mundesi qe nipi i pejgamberit imam hyseni shehidi i qerbelase e ka varrin e tij po ne kete qytet brenda ne xhami ,,pse ne nje shtet syni si siria ndodhet ketu e 600 vjete tybja e muhedin arebiut mos valle e gjithe bota islame ka bere shirk qe ka ndertuar keto vende kulti dhe ku shkojen luten kendojen jasin dhe fatiha per shpirtrat e tyre ,jo zotri kjo eshte bota islame,per te cilen ti nuk k haber fare sec behet rreth saj


As njo nuk osht e verttet se qka ki shkru,kerku nuk kendohet kuran neper varreza, edhe te gjitha tjerat jan te qpifura dhe skan baz ne islam po fjal te shahave te trashiguar pa shkoll

----------


## Erind.B

> As njo nuk osht e verttet se qka ki shkru,kerku nuk kendohet kuran neper varreza, edhe te gjitha tjerat jan te qpifura dhe skan baz ne islam po fjal te shahave te trashiguar pa shkoll


po bravo e gjete ... as gje nuk esht e vertet thjesht ca iluzione :P :P

----------


## pejani34

Keshtu e ke kur fol pa te vetmin argument as ne kuran e as ne hadith

----------


## Erind.B

> Keshtu e ke kur fol pa te vetmin argument as ne kuran e as ne hadith


o njeri ato qe e kane then kte kan qen atje dhe kan mar titullin HAXHI...

----------


## pejani34

Ska titull haxh

me kon ashtu i kishin thon haxhi Muhamedi s.a..v.s.

ose haxhi Alia apo Omeri le mos u lodhni kot, 

vetem argument klurgja tjeter nuk pranohet tek un, Kuran ose hadith , lerew ti ka thon aj e ka thon ky

----------


## Erind.B

> Ska titull haxh
> 
> me kon ashtu i kishin thon haxhi Muhamedi s.a..v.s.
> 
> ose haxhi Alia apo Omeri le mos u lodhni kot, 
> 
> vetem argument klurgja tjeter nuk pranohet tek un, Kuran ose hadith , lerew ti ka thon aj e ka thon ky


SA PER ARGUMENTE TI KAM SHKRUAJTUR TE GJITHA NE KOMENTET ME SIPER MBASE TE DUHEN SYZE QE TI LEXOSH .... SHIKOJI MIRE  :buzeqeshje:

----------

